# Cubase A4I



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

I just purchased a little Yamaha USB mixer and so far I think this piece of hardware is pretty nice for laptop recording. However the Cubase software that came along with it is another matter. First, it requires a special patch to install onto Vista. That took hours to download and I have cable. Then it asks for your first born to activate itself. I don't know why Steinberg is so protective of such a mediocre software package. I wouldn't give it to my worst enemy. Once you get it to turn on after the authorization game (I'm not kidding) it won't find USB inputs even though your free version of Audacity will. What multitrack software do you use and love for your home studio recording projects? This Cubase poo won't do.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

I just switched from Cubase SX3 to Logic Pro 8 -- so far so good. The work flow is different but not overwhelming so. And man, I have to say, everything just freaking works on the Mac. From the Apogee Duet to Logic to my Axiom -- plug. And play.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Mac, eh? I might just look into one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

I get why people get fanatic about a _computer_ after they go Mac. It's a different way of working with a computer. You plug things in and it just sees them. No drivers. No additional software. I've never liked editing home video on a PC -- on the Mac I look forward to it.

And the Duet + Logic is a pretty snazzy setup.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I've always used Reaper. Its excellent for my needs. I use it on WindowsXP so I cant comment on how it works with Vista.

http://www.reaper.fm/


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I agree with bagpipe. I've been using Reaper since it was in the beta stage over a year ago and it's now in the 2.0 range. Great little DAW and the price is right.



bagpipe said:


> I've always used Reaper. Its excellent for my needs. I use it on WindowsXP so I cant comment on how it works with Vista.
> 
> http://www.reaper.fm/


----------

